
Show HN: Comprehensive Tutorials in Deep Learning Using TensorFlow - irsina
https://github.com/open-source-for-science/TensorFlow-Course
======
getcrunk
how does this compare to something like fast.ai? I have no experience or
knowledge in this field

------
avinassh
There is something off with the math equations here - [0]. Does Github render
math equations? Or is there any reason they are written like that, maybe to
export that to HTML/PDF with proper math rendering?

[0] - [https://github.com/open-source-for-science/TensorFlow-
Course...](https://github.com/open-source-for-science/TensorFlow-
Course/tree/1be55e52caf836fa096066c167942bdba235ff78/docs/tutorials/2-basics_in_machine_learning/logistic_regression#logistic-
regression)

~~~
_eht
Github doesn’t support LaTex equations. I’ve never understood why not. Always
seemed like a problem that was solved but no support integrated.

------
kavalg
Good compilation or recipes!

------
mirianbert
Love it! Is it ok if I publish this as a website? Obviously I'll link back to
the original repo.

~~~
bootloop
There is a license in the repository. Should help you to understand what you
have to do.

